# Gaggia Classic - Repair or return & get a new one



## mg512 (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought a Gaggia Classic (RI8161) in January that's recently started leaking water from the steam wand and occasionally from the brew group. It's still under warranty, so I can have it repaired for free, but apparently I could also return it for a refund and buy a brand new one instead. That would be an easy decision, except I got a very good deal when I bought it (150 pounds), so I'd have to spend about an extra 80 or so pounds for a new one.

So, it's repair for free, or spend about 80 pounds for a new one with an extra 10 months of warranty. Those of you who've had the machine for longer, do you reckon the extra warranty and perhaps slightly lower risk of further repairs are worth that extra investment?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends how long you want to keep it. If you go for the new one, you've paid out £230.00 which, if you decide at some point to sell it, you will recoup less than if you have your current one repaired under warranty. They are pretty simple machines - if it's properly repaired, it should be fine.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Why not get it repaired, use it for a few months, then you'll recoup best part of £100 for it when the inevitable 'upgrade-itis' strikes.....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I'd go for the repair if it's available - shouldnt be a problem at all.

Steam wands do dribble slightly on older Classics and certainly on mine the valve itself leaks (via the valve shaft) but as I don't steam very often at all I'm prepared to leave it as it is - as the new steam valve is £40+ just for the part.


----------



## mg512 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, thank you all so much for the advice. I think I'll go with the repair for now, if it turns out that the machine keeps making further trouble I can still try to return it. (Although that means I'll be without a coffee machine for over a week!)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Definitely get it repaired. They should replace both the steam valve and solenoid. Emphasise to them that you also have the brew head leak. It suggests solenoid st fault also. However if it is caused by scale they can refuse to do free repair as it's classed as operator error. Always descale regularly


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Definitely get it repaired. They should replace both the steam valve and solenoid. Emphasise to them that you also have the brew head leak. It suggests solenoid st fault also. However if it is caused by scale they can refuse to do free repair as it's classed as operator error. Always descale regularly


I can relate to that , I bought my classic off somebody who cited their reason for changing was "bought a tassimo"...it had never been descaled in 3 years....took a heck of a descaling effort to get the dripping stopped.


----------

